# how to work with linuxulator



## 17garcol17 (Oct 18, 2016)

Hello. I can not deal with linuxulator work. On the Internet, information about that 95% of software you can run. But I suspect that this is outdated information. Prompt a basic algorithm of actions.

I set.


```
sysrc linux_enable=yes
make install BATCH=yes -C /usr/ports/emulators/linux-c6 clean
```

I find and correct dependency.

```
ldd ./zmNinja
```

I get an error.

```
./zmNinja: symbol lookup error: ./zmNinja: undefined symbol: g_bytes_unref
```

What am I doing wrong? Run this program is not possible?
How is it going to work with linuxulator. On the Internet, the actual useful information on this subject could not be found.

Using this method, we run the UNetbootin. But the program does not see the device for recording.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 18, 2016)

10.3. Advanced Topics


----------



## scottro (Oct 18, 2016)

It does seem extremely outdated.  OT, but is there some easy way to see the date of a handbook article's revision?
(I don't want to hijack your thread, but, judging from the message ID, that chapter seems to be based on an email from 1999. (Message ID: <199906020108.SAA07001@usr09.primenet.com>).


----------



## 17garcol17 (Oct 18, 2016)

SirDice said:


> 10.3. Advanced Topics


He looks for the library in the directories /compat/linux/lib. And if I understand correctly this means that he understands that it's Linux program.
What to do next?


----------



## ASX (Oct 18, 2016)

17garcol17 said:


> ./zmNinja: symbol lookup error: ./zmNinja: undefined symbol: *g_bytes_unref*



That function was introduced in lib glib version 2.32, linux-c6 provide glib-2.28, that's why that symbol is undefined.

https://developer.gnome.org/glib/stable/glib-Byte-Arrays.html#g-bytes-unref


----------



## 17garcol17 (Oct 18, 2016)

ASX said:


> That function was introduced in lib glib version 2.32, linux-c6 provide glib-2.28, that's why that symbol is undefined.
> 
> https://developer.gnome.org/glib/stable/glib-Byte-Arrays.html#g-bytes-unref



Install glib-2.32 on linux-c6 possible?

Or maybe use another distribution, for filling /compat.
For example?
debootstrap --foreign --arch = i386 jessie /compat/linux http://ftp.ru.debian.org/debian


----------



## ASX (Oct 18, 2016)

17garcol17 said:


> Install glib-2.32 on linux-c6 possible?


No.



> Or maybe use another distribution, for filling /compat.


No.

Why not write the app on FreeBSD natively ?


----------



## 17garcol17 (Oct 18, 2016)

ASX said:


> Why not write the app on FreeBSD natively ?



Collect from source?


----------



## ASX (Oct 18, 2016)

yes, from source.


----------



## 17garcol17 (Oct 18, 2016)

ASX said:


> yes, from source.


I'm not a programmer. I never have done it. I think it's very difficult.


----------



## ASX (Oct 18, 2016)

Perhaps , if you explain what you are trying to accomplish, there could be other solutions ...


----------



## 17garcol17 (Oct 18, 2016)

ASX said:


> Perhaps , if you explain what you are trying to accomplish, there could be other solutions ...


Are you sure that other distributions can not be used except c6?
I was prepared to do simple things.
for example to set (via apt-get) htop and run surrounded by ubuntu.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 18, 2016)

scottro said:


> It does seem extremely outdated.


Yes, that's very possible.



> OT, but is there some easy way to see the date of a handbook article's revision?


As far as I know the online handbook is always the latest version, it's automatically extracted and generated from the documentation sources on a regular basis.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 18, 2016)

17garcol17 said:


> Are you sure that other distributions can not be used except c6?


Yes.

You can have a go at creating a Debian jail but there's no guarantee it'll work or make your application happy. 
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/41470


----------

